# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  hyrja ne bios

## matjani152

cfare butoni duhet te shtyp qe te futem ne bios

kompjuteri IBM Petium 4

----------


## Atlantisi

*Provo me F1
*

----------


## matjani152

flm po tani sme del menuja boot
ku mund ta gjej

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000192.htm

----------

